# Uscanner suspiciously missing in 13.1



## jwmeng (Dec 17, 2022)

Since reinstalling 13.1 via both bootonly and full DVD images, I seemingly do not have uscanner any longer, and cannot download it. How should I deal with this? Is there some way to install it?


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 18, 2022)

If you are referring to the FreeBSD system uscanner(4) driver (the only reference to it I could find), that was removed in March 2009:

```
author       Andrew Thompson <thompsa@FreeBSD.org>    2009-03-19 20:33:26 +0000
committer    Andrew Thompson <thompsa@FreeBSD.org>    2009-03-19 20:33:26 +0000

Remove the uscanner(4) driver, this follows the removal of the kernel scanner
driver in Linux 2.6. uscanner was just a simple wrapper around a fifo and
contained no logic, the default interface is now libusb (supported by sane).
```

Use graphics/sane-backends instead.


----------



## jwmeng (Dec 18, 2022)

Interesting. Uscanner was included in my first installation of 13.1 (I recently switched from Linux). Upon a reinstall it seems it is no longer there. Glad that there is a way around this.


----------

